
Ask HN: Basecamp-like companies that aren't Basecamp? - peruvian
We often extol the benefits of working at a company like Basecamp (not a VC-fueled, must-grow-at-all-costs startup). They themselves publish a lot of material about how they work and how they&#x27;ve made their business grow.<p>One of the downsides of being on the sidelines is that Basecamp, by design, is a small company. Unlike most tech companies, they aren&#x27;t always hiring (if ever?).<p>I&#x27;m interested in what other tech companies operate in a Basecamp-like way.
======
troydavis
Years ago, Basecamp themselves listed some similar companies here:
[https://basecamp.com/bootstrapped](https://basecamp.com/bootstrapped)

Many or all were interviewed:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Bootstrapped+Profitable+Prou...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Bootstrapped+Profitable+Proud&sitesearch=37signals.com%2Fsvn)

The list is outdated and not all of the companies traded slower growth for
higher quality and/or higher odds of success, but many did. They might be a
decent place to start.

------
JSeymourATL
Check out AJ&Smart GmbH, a Digital Product Design agency based in Berlin.

The Founder, Jonathan Courtney writes about how Basecamp has influenced their
approach to work> [https://uxplanet.org/10-things-i-learned-from-jason-fried-
ab...](https://uxplanet.org/10-things-i-learned-from-jason-fried-about-
building-products-5b6694ff02aa)

